# Pictures from Down Under (Aussie pics)



## Ekka (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, wasn't sure where to put the odd shot I take. 

It's not always tree work either so I figured if us Aussies stuck em here they'd be found if you were looking.

This is a shot over the dam where I worked the last couple of days up at Samford, it was shot at 7am just after sunrise.

Beautiful day and middle of winter here in Brisbane, temp was 24C and clear blue sky.

And some real old time loggin pics I came across from Bundaberg where they were logging gum (blackbutt)


----------



## waldini (Jul 18, 2006)

ekka top pics and vids m8 as eva a pleasure to watch. do you like your kanga they look a top piace of kit.what sort of weight will it lift and how high.


----------



## Ekka (Jul 23, 2006)

It can lift around 200kg to 250kg about 6' high.


----------



## Ekka (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's a storm damaged Greygum we did.


----------



## Ekka (Jul 31, 2006)

Proof that palms do blow over especially when they have this "pumped up" root ball.


----------



## Ekka (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's some assorted pics for fun.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 31, 2006)

That's some pretty country in that first pic!


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 31, 2006)

Is that the customer you took up in the bucket with ya?


----------



## Ekka (Aug 1, 2006)

At no extra cost this company will help out in the bucket, comes handy when cutting and chucking.

I like them in the bucket with ya, unless you get a whimp who wants little bits cut.

we installed rigging and rigged this one down in big bits. Top was hit by lightening and storm, pretty busted up and busted the house roof. We installed 2 pulleys and gave the groundies a hell of a time.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## trevmcrev (Aug 1, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Proof that palms do blow over especially when they have this "pumped up" root ball.



:hmm3grin2orange: Lucky you got pics 2 & 3 to back it up:hmm3grin2orange: 

Otherwise i were thinking maybe this is some of ekkas felling gone wrong:biggrinbounce2: 

 
Trev


----------



## Ekka (Aug 1, 2006)

Hahaha.

I knew that some-one would have a laugh. I have hit a clothes-line once and stuffed it good. It was an old Hills metal job in the middle of the back lawn.

The old codger was carrying on and wanted the whole thing pulled out of the ground and dumped. So we got it out concrete and all, chucked it on the truck.

I asked him if he'd like another and where he would like it placed etc. He hummed and haa'd and bartered an $80 discount to which I agreed. Then he took me around the side of his house and showed me the brand new fold up job he just bought for $80 and laughed.

So he got a free clothes line and the old one dumped!


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Aug 1, 2006)

Great pics!!!!opcorn:


----------



## Ekka (Aug 3, 2006)

Found another really old pic today, got my reflection in it a bit but it's still good.

This is from 1910, northern NSW has a town called Casino.

3 days to go 17 miles eh


----------



## Ekka (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's some outback pics.

They dont call it the red centre for nothing.


----------



## simon_basson (Aug 6, 2006)

Some GREAT pics there Ekka, esp' the country side, (.........we here in the uk have just as much space as that, ....................except it's full of houses)

Fascinated by the old pics, would love to know what techniques they used/tools........'push me pull you' saws i guess......and a LOOOOOOT of energy...wonders...did they have red bull in those days?


----------



## MrRecurve (Aug 7, 2006)

Thats the ANMEL 25 meter tower, with Mark at the controls. He is a top bloke and operator hey. A little rough though sometimes, he has broken his share of stuff on my jobs.


----------



## Ekka (Aug 7, 2006)

He loved that job coz we rigged it down big.

That 25 has stopped in mid air a few times and he had to abseil out once!

Luckily every time it's got stuck on my jobs we've been able to get it going again by the groungy fiddling with the crap down the bottom.

He can get a bit rough on the wobble factor if you're not careful ... nothing worse than when you are leaning over the bucket with a fair weight to chuck and they quickly drop down for the next cut ... you nearly go over the side!

I always ask that they wait till the piece has been chucked before they move.

I like him, he's pretty efficient and usually on time. I think they get that used to riding those buckets that they forget about the passengers a times.


----------



## MrRecurve (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, Ive had to absail out of the 25. I have worked with all of Mels drivers over the years, and havnt met many I didnt like, and one of those recently got sacked. I never use Sherrin.


----------



## Ekka (Sep 7, 2006)

Here's some pics of the new groundy, fell asleep in the truck on her first day! Even the dog later!!


----------



## Ekka (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's some nice before and after shots of a TD we did today, talk about tight access etc! 

Not one bit fell on the roofs, I whittled the head down to about half size and bombed it out onto a foam pad.


----------



## Ekka (Nov 2, 2006)

Two baby ring tail plus mum saved today, they were up a palm I was cutting down and I relocated them.

Here's a pic of the bubs and mum


----------



## l2edneck (Nov 2, 2006)

nice pics bud!!!!!!


----------



## Ekka (Nov 3, 2006)

Had to whack these spikey SOB's today ... cant half tell it's spring around here.

Had to chuff off mum and the kids, found them another home though. Hey, hows this, I picked the nest up and mum kept sitting on it and finally got the message it's time to pack house.


----------



## Ekka (Nov 10, 2006)

Ha

This was on a billboard between Gold Coast and Brisbane ... just love it.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 12, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Ha
> 
> This was on a billboard between Gold Coast and Brisbane ... just love it.




Oh dear I see things down under don't change,just about all draught lagers here in the UK are super cold..


----------



## Kikori (Nov 12, 2006)

*Pom*

Prisoners of her magesty?


----------



## Ekka (Nov 13, 2006)

And a shot of the day


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 4, 2006)

First time I looked at these.

I like the orange flowered tree - and crikey - some of your streets and sidewalks are laid out just like here: little skinny planter strip between street and sidewalk.

In post #14, the outback image looks almost exactly like parts of eastern Oregon or eastern Washington here. Even parts of southern Idaho is a bit like that.

Tumbleweed country. Do you get weeds that tumble in the wind in the desert-like areas?


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 6, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Ha
> 
> This was on a billboard between Gold Coast and Brisbane ... just love it.



Lol thats Gold mate, nice photo's. Me and my father have quite a few photo's we're about to show off.. We're building the album huge first so we have enough supply to keep the photo's rolling in.



Kikori said:


> Prisoners of her magesty?


We Aussies generally have names(Comedic) for all countries/races - and fair enough anyone from England or that plays for England is a Pommy, Pom for short


----------



## waldini (Dec 8, 2006)

top pics mate love the wildlife.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 17, 2006)

I got this magic pic the other day right up close to a lizard, turned out good.


----------



## JayD (Dec 17, 2006)

*Lizard*

Hi Ekka,
Nice pic that,it's a Bearded Dragon...Pogona Barbata,just thought you mite like to know..There a protected species.
All The Best


----------



## Ekka (Dec 17, 2006)

I didn't hurt him just teased him a little so he'd show his teeth and smile. I had the camera like 6" away then waved my blue handkercheif ... "click", got him having a say. 

His dentist is doing a great job dont you think?


----------



## Ekka (Dec 23, 2006)

Some habitat shots in the park today


----------



## Ekka (Dec 23, 2006)

What goes in must come out.


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice pics of that galah mate, my Gf says "Awww how cute!" lol. Them lorikeets are VERY local (In my backyard) and they're dam noisy critters I feel tempted every now and again to get my big shot onto em'.  Too bad they're protected.


----------



## treeseer (Dec 29, 2006)

Eric or anyone,

I'm in need of pics of lightning damage for a conference in February. I'd really like to see how others assess and mitigate the damage to keep the tree alive where feasible. But any pics of lightning damage would be good. If you want to you can put your ID at the bottom so you retain the copyright and get credit for it.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 29, 2006)

Darn it, I just took out a Brushbox but only took video.

I know of a few that have been struck and are still around in parks etc ... is that any good?

I know of a Norfolk pine that had it's top struck about 3 months ago. Blew the top off but it's still hanging in the tree and now the top 1/4 is dead but the rest alive. It's on a main road and I drive past a lot. I originally thought the top broke out in wind but now it's obvious it was lightening struck.

It's in some guys front yard, I'll drop in today and have a chat ... hopefully he's friendly!


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 29, 2006)

treeseer said:


> Eric or anyone,
> 
> I'm in need of pics of lightning damage for a conference in February. I'd really like to see how others assess and mitigate the damage to keep the tree alive where feasible. But any pics of lightning damage would be good. If you want to you can put your ID at the bottom so you retain the copyright and get credit for it.




Got a great one guy ill take a pic today.


----------



## Ekka (Jan 12, 2007)

Burleigh beach looking toward Surfers on the Gold Coast


----------

